# AF-S Nikkor 120-450mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR II



## Formatted (Jan 15, 2010)

I was reading around the net during a downtime during the day, and I discovered this website, Nikon Rumors. There is alot of just random information there, mainly about the dubious, 70-200 VR II. But I came across this post http://nikonrumors.com/2009/07/08/nikon-roadmap-leaked.aspx and more interested in this "AF-S Nikkor 120-450mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR II (Replacement for 80-400? 82 mm, 1480 g)"

What are your thoughts? I just bought a 200-400, would be a bummer if they then launched this, would have brought the price down of the 200-400 and probably, might have actually bought the 80-400.

Anything else you see interesting on that list?

Also found this, a list of up-coming cameras with specs - http://nikonrumors.com/2009/12/22/rumor-nikon-dx-body-roadmap.aspx the D400 sounds pretty good to me.

It might be worth adding that this is probably not new news to you all, but it is to me and just wanted to start a off-start of a topic.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, the rumored "120-450mm" zoom lens design patent has been seen on the web at the US Patent Office, but minus the exact focal length specifications, as is typical with lens patents: they describe each element and its position in the sequence in excruciating detail, like: " In second position a negative element the diameter of which is 10 percent smaller than the diameter of the preceding element and 2.45 percent larger in diameter than the following element and separated by an air space of 2.695mm at the center..." but the patent does not show the exact focal length of the lens--because the patent is upon the lens layout and design, not its exact foal length or magnification specifications; it would be, and is possible to create a lens "design" and scale it down or upward for various different camera formats, like medium format 6x6 or 24x36 or 4/3, and so the patent filing I saw was *thought to be* for a 100-500mm VR zoom, but a 120-450mm lens would look pretty similar I assume. I believe that lens really is coming,and so do many Nikon watchers.

I have heard of this upcoming zoom from Thom Hogan, as well as other people, including a dPreview member who works for a large Japanese retail group. My feeling is that a 120-450mm VR lens will not be of the same quality as the 200-400VR, but more along the lines of an updated 80-400VR, but with the G-series design and AF-S focusing.

As far as other interesting things on the list--yes, a lot of stuff! New 35 and 85mm f/1.4 AF-S lenses both with Nano-Crystal antireflective coating? Interesting! A smaller, lighter 14-28mm variable aperture lens? Interesting! Several other lenses too are interesting and welcome multi-range lenses that offer wider FL range than current lenses in similar categories.

At least one new Nikon camera body is widely expected to be announced in February; Canon just dropped the price of the 5D-II a couple days ago in anticipation of the new Nikons, and B&H Photo is now offering the 5D-II with a 16 gig SanDisk CF card and a small LowePro camera bag as an added incentive to move 5D-II's at $2499  before the new Nikon body announcement at PMA Feb 21-23,2010.


----------



## MrLogic (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Yes, Nikon will likely release a camera -- a replacement for the D700 -- that can compete with the Canon 5D Mk II soon... better late then never, I suppose. 

 It will probably have an entirely new sensor (so no D3X or D3S sensor), and 1080p full HD video, like the 5D II.




Derrel said:


> so the patent filing I saw was *thought to be* for a 100-500mm VR zoom, but a 120-450mm lens would look pretty similar I assume. I believe that lens really is coming,and so do many Nikon watchers.



A ~ 100-500mm  f/4.5-5.6 G-series lens will be significantly pricier -- and heavier -- than the current 80-400, though. Thom Hogan was surprised they didn't release it in 2009, if I recall correctly. 





Formatted said:


> What are your thoughts? I just bought a 200-400, would be a bummer if they then launched this, would have brought the price down of the 200-400 and probably, might have actually bought the 80-400.



The 80-400 isn't very good, IMO. Thom Hogan did a good review of it on his website:

Nikkor 80-400mm VR Lens Review by Thom Hogan

The 200-400, while far from perfect, is arguably the best long tele zoom out there. Of any brand. Or certainly one of the best.

What don't you like about it? I love everything about mine, except for the corner "vignetting" on a full-frame camera... especially at the wide end. And the weight, obviously. But other than that... it's great, IMO.


----------

